# s'avérer (être) + adjectif / nom



## sarastark86

Bonjour à tous.

Je voudrais savoir s'il faut utiliser un verbe ou un adjectif après le verbe s'avérer. P.ex:

Reste à savoir si les démarches s'avéreront [être?] suffisantes.

Est-ce qu'on peut omettre le verbe?

Merci en avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## melu85

Oui, on peut l'omettre.


----------



## Soft Shell Crab

Est-ce nécessaire d’ajouter « être » après « s’avérer »? Du genre : c’est « il ne s’avérera qu’un rafistolage » ou c’est « il ne s’avérera être qu’un rafistolage »? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

Nécessaire, je ne sais pas, utile sans aucun doute pour la clarté de ta phrase.
Personnellement, je dirais « Il s’avèrera n’être qu’un rafistolage », car la restriction porte sur « être un rafistolage » et pas sur « s’avèrera ».
Par ailleurs, voici ce qu’en dit le TLFi, ce qui te permettra de trancher.


> *2.* [Avec un infinitif se rapportant au sujet] :
> _8. ... en 1912, on découvrit aux États-Unis de petits cristaux de ce minéral qui *s'avérèrent* appartenir au système triclinique, si rare dans la nature_


 
​


----------



## Soft Shell Crab

Merci beaucoup, jierbe31. Permettez-moi une autre question. Ce que vous avez dit, est-ce que cela s’applique également à un nom ainsi qu à un adjectif?
Avec un nom : « Elle s’avère être une personne amusante. »
Avec un adjectif : « Elle s’avère être amusante. » 
Mais est-ce que « elle s’avère amusante» marche aussi ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense que l'utilisation conjointe des deux est redondante.
L'exemple donné ci-dessus ("Il s’avèrera n’être qu’un rafistolage") correspond à une structure particulière ("... n'être qu'un...", qui ne peut donc être retenue comme règle.

Les deux phrases suivantes sont, non seulement correctes, mais également "meilleures" que tes propositions :

"Elle s'avère une personne amusante"
"Elle s'avère amusante"

Pour répondre à la dernière question, on l'utilise donc avec les noms comme avec les adjectifs.


----------



## kojemiaka

Dans un livre, j'ai lu que le verbe "s’avérer" a le même sens que le verbe "se révéler" qui n'est jamais suivi du verbe "être". Est-ce à dire qu'il ne faut jamais mettre "être" après s'avérer?
Je me pose cette question parce que sur le net on peut souvent rencontrer la construction "s'avérer être".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis du même avis que Snarkhunter: _être_ est parfaitement superflu et de mauvais style.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je plussoie : _s'avérer être_ est un pléonasme, tout comme _se révéler être_.


----------



## camion

De façon générale, un nom peut-il suivre le verbe _s'avérer_? Par exemple, _il s'est avéré une mauvaise chose_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, le complément peut certainement être un substantif. 

P.S.: On dira en fait _*cela/ça* s'est avéré une mauvaise chose_ au lieu de _il s'est avéré une mauvaise chose_.


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour

J'ai compris en lisant le forum que _s'avérer_ veut dire _se révéler vrai_ 

Est-ce que je peux ajouter le mot "utile" à cette phrase suivante.

_Combien de fois vos pensées se sont-elles avérées utiles ?_

Merci par avance pour votre aide ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, et il est même très courant de faire suivre ce verbe d'un qualificatif. Dans ce cas, la valeur de "s'avérer" devient plutôt "se montrer" que "se révéler vrai".


----------



## RajibDavid

Quelle serait la forme correcte : 

_Cette étape s'avère essentielle car les étudiants_ ou _Cette étape s'avère *être *essentielle car les étudiants _?

Merci !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, "s'avérer être" constituerait un pléonasme et "s'avère essentielle" me semble donc ici la seule forme ayant un sens.


----------



## HUANG XINGXING

Bonjour, je sais que le verbe pronominal s'avérer peut être suivi d'un adjectif. Par exemple: Cette méthode s'avère efficace. Mais est-ce qu'il peut être suivi d'un nom ou d'un infinitif? Par exemple: "Son investissement s'avère un succès" ou "Son investissement s'avère être un succès". Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ces deux possibilités sont correctes.


----------

